# Did a little calling tonight...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Took the dog for a walk tonight and we hit the preserves behind our place. Hiked in a mile or so and sat down and decided to blow on the syco tweety a little bit. Had a few visitors that made it all worth while. No 4 legged friends though. The only thing was a good bit of whimpering / whining coming from the brush behind me while calling. Sounded like it might have been a pup that wanted to come out but just wasn't sure of himself.

I was only armed with my sidearm and a camera though. No hunting in this area.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics, the last of the hawk looks like you shopped a monkey face on his body.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pictures, the one with red markings looks like a turkey vulture, one a red tailed hawk and one with the white underside a Osprey maybe ed can identify them a lot better than me?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Coopers hawk ??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea I think the hawk is a Coopers Hawk. Several turkey vultures and not sure what else there.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

We have a lot of Red Tail Hawks and Banded Hawks around here. They and owls are frequent visitors when I am calling. I had a Red Tail Hawk land on a fence post right above my JS call's speaker one time for a good 5 minutes. I swear he was scratching his head trying to figure out what was sitting there making all that noise.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We have a ton of red tailed and ospreys in the valley is why I figured they might be them, turkey vultures east of us, the coopers I'll have to check on!!!


----------

